# Karate Camp or Gymnastics Camp



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I am the program director for Martial Arts America. We have a Karate Camp evry summer. This year we also have a Seperate camp, A Gymnastics camp and a Cheerleader Camp. 

These Camps run from June 5th through August 20th. Daily times are 7:00 am until 6:00 pm. Every day your child (ages 5-13) will recieve a field trip (movies, skating, bowling, sports/park days, NAS, Zoo, Triple Play Bounce...), games and a karate/gymnastics lesson. everything is incuded in the price except lunch and snacks, and the prices start at $69 a week. You can chose 3, 4, or 5 days a week. Registration is normally $55.00, but for forum members I will reduce to $35.00, and this will include the Karate or Gymnastics uniform, a water bottle, a cinch sack back pack, and a Summer Camp Shirt. 

We have 3 locations for Karate Camp, (1) In milton off Avalon near Silvan learning center, (2) in Pace at 5 points, and (3) in Navarre off 87 down from the high school. Gymnastics is available at our Milton location. We have 2 buildings. 

Please contact me at 850-516-0158 Steve Shiver


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh no not Mr. Shiver!! Hey guy's my 10 yr. old has been there for 4 yrs. and it has been a good program for him. The folks at Martial Arts America are great with kid's and the program cost's are inline with other after school care and summer programs with the bonus of learning self defense! Check them out your kids will like it! Ken


----------

